# Coetáneo (persona que cumple años la misma fecha que uno)



## Amoha

¿Alguien sabe si existe un vocablo para las personas que cumplen años el mismo día y año? Lo único que se me ocurre ahora es "coetáneo", pero es más general que lo que busco.


----------



## clares3

Hola Amoha
No me consta que exista esa palabra que buscas que define a dos o más  personas que comparten día, mes y año de nacimiento, fuera de los partos múltiples, en cuyo caso se llaman gemelos o mellizos.


----------



## Peón

Pensé lo mismo que Clares. Pero la verdad no se me ocurre nada. Se me hace que no existe tal palabra en nuestro idioma. (Deberíamos inventarla)

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Hola Amoha
> No me consta que exista esa palabra que buscas que define a dos o más personas que comparten día, mes y año de nacimiento, fuera de los partos múltiples, en cuyo caso se llaman gemelos o mellizos.


O cuates.
_


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> O cuates.


Por aquí cuate sólo lo había escuchado en doblajes mexicanos y creía que significaba amigote pero veo que hasta el DRAE lo recoge.


----------



## Cebolleta

Amoha said:


> ¿Alguien sabe si existe un vocablo para las personas que cumplen años el mismo día y año? Lo único que se me ocurre ahora es "coetáneo", pero es más general que lo que busco.



Creo que no existe, pero se podría formar sin violar ninguna regla:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=co
+
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cumplea%F1ero
=
"cocumpleañero"


----------



## clares3

Cebolleta said:


> Creo que no existe, pero se podría formar sin violar ninguna regla = "cocumpleañero"


Brillante, compadre Cebolleta.


----------



## Peón

¡Grande Cebolleta!!  La cosa estaba ahí y nadie la veía.


----------



## Amoha

¿Y qué os parece "conatalicio"?

Lo malo es que sugiere "conato" + "estropicio"...


----------



## Peón

Amoha said:


> ¿Y qué os parece "conatalicio"?



¿Conatal?


----------



## clares3

Amoha said:


> ¿Y qué os parece "conatalicio"?


Es que natalicio se refiere al día del cumpleaños mientras que cumpleañero alude a la persona que cumple años. 
Sigo creyendo que la solución de Cebolleta es la mejor y, quizás, la única posible.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cebolleta said:


> "cocumpleañero"


No quiero parecer aguafiestas, aunque de vez en cuando me gusta serlo, pero si a mí me parieron un 15 de agosto de 1962 y a ti un 15 de agosto, pero de 1985, ¿el jefe Afogutu y Cebolleta no serían _cocumpleañeros_?


----------



## Cebolleta

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No quiero parecer aguafiestas, aunque de vez en cuando me gusta serlo, pero si a mí me parieron un 15 de agosto de 1962 y a ti un 15 de agosto, pero de 1985, ¿el jefe Afogutu y Cebolleta no serían _cocumpleañeros_?



Sí, eres un aguafiestas.

Cocumpleañeros es válido si sólo tenemos en cuenta el cumpleaños (día y mes). Para dos personas que hayan nacido exactamente el mismo día (día, mes y año) habrá que seguir buscando.


----------



## Calambur

Cebolleta said:


> Sí, eres un aguafiestas.
> [...]
> Para dos personas que hayan nacido exactamente el mismo día (día, mes y año) habrá que seguir buscando.


_Búsquenmelón_, porque mi veterinario... digo, el veterinario de mis gatos y yo nacimos el mismo día, mes y año, con unas pocas horas de diferencia, y no somos mellizos, ni cuates, ni siquiera parientes lejanos: pura casualidad, no más.
Y a los dos nos gustan los bichos (otra casualidad).


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No quiero parecer aguafiestas, aunque de vez en cuando me gusta serlo, pero si a mí me parieron un 15 de agosto de 1962 y a ti un 15 de agosto, pero de 1985, ¿el jefe Afogutu y Cebolleta no serían _cocumpleañeros_?


¿Coparidos?
_


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


> _Búsquenmelón_, porque mi veterinario... digo, el veterinario de mis gatos y yo nacimos el mismo día, mes y año, con unas pocas horas de diferencia, y no somos mellizos, ni cuates, ni siquiera parientes lejanos: pura casualidad, no más.


Es decir, querida, que el único pariente común que tenéis es el gato; en vuestro caso, se os puede decir que sois de la misma camada (o lechigada) pero no nos resuelve el problema para el resto de los mortales.
He buscado en la red, supongo que como muchos, y la pregunta ya se planteó en otros foros sin resultado alguno en español. 
(¿Lo plantea alguien en el foro de inglés, donde suelen crear palabras para todo, a ver si alguna es importable?)


----------



## Cebolleta

Calambur said:


> _Búsquenmelón_, porque mi veterinario... digo, el veterinario de mis gatos y yo nacimos el mismo día, mes y año, con unas pocas horas de diferencia, y no somos mellizos, ni cuates, ni siquiera parientes lejanos: pura casualidad, no más.
> Y a los dos nos gustan los bichos (otra casualidad).



Quizá seáis "conacidos". "Conacido" suena raro, pero "conacimiento" me parece un bonito "palabro".


----------



## pejeman

Tocayos de calendario.


----------



## torrebruno

A ver, necesitamos un experto etimológico en la sala para que ponga bonito algo tan sencillo como "misma + edad"


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> A ver, necesitamos un experto etimológico en la sala para que ponga bonito algo tan sencillo como "misma + edad"


¿Mismietáreo?

_


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Homonatalicio? Suena a eslabón perdido...


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Isonato, Isoviejo.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Homonatalicio? Suena a eslabón perdido...


 
Pero muy, muy perdido....


----------



## torrebruno

torrebruno said:


> A ver, necesitamos un experto etimológico en la sala para que ponga bonito algo tan sencillo como "misma + edad"


Misma: iso
Edad: tacos

"Isotaco"
"Que casualidad, soy _isotaco_ con mi vecino de arriba", jum, no está mal.
Pero ¿y si soy mujer?
"Que casualidad, soy _isotaca_ con mi vecina de arriba"

Ofú, no empecemos; me recuerda un célebre hilo.


----------



## pejeman

torrebruno said:


> Misma: iso
> Edad: tacos
> 
> "Isotaco"
> "Que casualidad, soy _isotaco_ con mi vecino de arriba", jum, no está mal.
> Pero ¿y si soy mujer?
> "Que casualidad, soy _isotaca_ con mi vecina de arriba"
> 
> Ofú, no empecemos; me recuerda un célebre hilo.


 
En México solo operaría para los bajos de estatura, los chaparritos: Zotaco = chaparro.


----------



## Colchonero

De todos modos, a veces hay conceptos imposibles de expresar con una sola palabra o esa palabra no existe porque los hablantes no han tenido necesidad de crearla. Nos hemos retorcido bastante el caletre, por no hablar de la lengua. También hay rendiciones honrosas.


----------



## Calambur

Bueno, ya que no han sido capaces de resolver mi "coevidad"* con mi veterinario, entonces me voy a dedicar a molestar:


> necesitamos un experto etimológico


*etimólogo* o *etimologista*.

-------


*Según yo, un derivado "lógico" de esto:


> Del DUE.
> *coevo, -a* (del lat. «coaevus») adj. y n._ *Coetáneo, aplicado particularmente a cosas antiguas._


----------



## kreiner

Visto que este hilo está abierto a las ideas más descabelladas, ahí va la mía: _singenetlíaco_ (admitiría también _singenetliaco_). Y ahora, a ver quién la echa más gorda .


----------



## francisgranada

Ishould haveknown said:


> Isonato, Isoviejo.


 
O evitando los "grecismos" y manteniendo la lógica original de la palabra _coetáneo_: *equietáneo*

(alternativamente _equinato o equinatal __)_


----------



## Peón

francisgranada said:


> (alternativamente _equinato o equinatal __)_


 
No está mal. Por lo menos son fáciles de pronunciar.

Va un voto.


----------



## francisgranada

Yo voto por *equietáneo* (obviamente ) porque desde el punto de vista etimológico el prefijo_ *co-*_ _(con-, com-, cum- ...)_ tiene más o menos el sentido de juntos, mientras el prefijo _*equi*-_ expresa explícitamente la igualdad. Entonces _equietáneo_ podría significar exactamente _"de misma edad"._


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Namia y namiadí, así distinguimos los *na*cidos el *mi*smo* a*ño de los *na*cidos el *mi*smo *a*ño y *dí*a.

Aunque coetáneo es exáctamente eso: de la misma edad.
Edad: *1.     * f. Tiempo que ha vivido una persona.


----------



## kreiner

las cosas facilitas said:


> Namia y namiadí, así distinguimos los *na*cidos el *mi*smo* a*ño de los *na*cidos el *mi*smo *a*ño y *dí*a.


 
Te lo acabas de inventar, ¿no? ¿O hay alguien más que lo diga así?


----------



## Cebolleta

He preguntado en el foro de inglés, y al parecer tampoco existe. Sin embargo, me han indicado una página en la que se dedican a inventar palabras. Para quien esté interesado: http://compulsivecopyeditor.wordpress.com/2010/07/09/coining-a-word-well-trying-to/


----------



## Amoha

Estoy con francisgranada en que *equinatal *o *equinatalicio *podrían servir.

La versión online del DRAE ofrece *3.     * m. Día del nacimiento como definición de "natalicio" (no tengo a mano la edición impresa ni el María Moliner, así que voy algo restado de medios; igual alguien lo puede suplir o enmendar).

El problema que veo con "cocumpleañero" es que parece una acción ("-ero") que se realiza en compañía ("co-"). Es decir, a mi entender uno sería cocumpleañero si monta una fiesta de cumpleaños con su equinatalicio, pero si ambos se quedan en casa sin hacer nada solo serían equinatalicios, que eso no se lo quita nadie.

Indirectamente, podríamos decir también de dos personas nacidas el mismo día, mes y año que son *equilongevos*.

Pero personalmente, a partir de ahora con los colegas voy a usar *isotaco*, que me parece genial (aunque sólo para los compañeros de quinta, no necesariamente para los equinatalicios).


----------



## Lurrezko

Amoha said:


> Estoy con francisgranada en que *equinatal *o *equinatalicio *podrían servir.
> 
> La versión online del DRAE ofrece *3.     * m. Día del nacimiento como definición de "natalicio" (no tengo a mano la edición impresa ni el María Moliner, así que voy algo restado de medios; igual alguien lo puede suplir o enmendar).
> 
> El problema que veo con "cocumpleañero" es que parece una acción ("-ero") que se realiza en compañía ("co-"). Es decir, a mi entender uno sería cocumpleañero si monta una fiesta de cumpleaños con su equinatalicio, pero si ambos se quedan en casa sin hacer nada solo serían equinatalicios, que eso no se lo quita nadie.
> 
> Indirectamente, podríamos decir también de dos personas nacidas el mismo día, mes y año que son *equilongevos*.
> 
> Pero personalmente, a partir de ahora con los colegas voy a usar *isotaco*, que me parece genial (aunque sólo para los compañeros de quinta, no necesariamente para los equinatalicios).



*Equinatal* suena bien. Y también serviría para el cumpleaños de tu caballo.


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que cualquier término relacionado con la edad debería terminar en "etario" quizá "etáreo", pero en ningún caso "etáneo"
Aclarado esto, propongo "igualetario".
_


----------



## RIU

¿Y por qué no terminado en "oso"?


----------



## francisgranada

Entonces tenemos:

_*isotacos*_ - que tienen exactamente la misma edad, ambas componentes (iso, taco) de origen griega, no es necesariamente coprensible para todos

_*equietáneos*_ - que tienen exactamente la misma edad, ambas componentes (equi, etáneo) son de origen latina, se puede entender automaticamente

*equinatales* - que son nacidos en el mismo día, mes y año, ambas componentes (equi, natal) son de origen latina, su sentido se puede entender

_*equinatalicios*_ - igual al precedente

_*igualetarios *- _que tienen exactamente la misma edad, versión "popular" del "cultismo" _equietaneo_, perfectamente comprensible, pero no sé si en el español existen palabras compuestas de esta manera (igual + algo).

_*equietarios*_ - compromiso entre _equietaneo_ y _igualetario _

*******************
El DRAE dice: 
*etario**, ria**.*
(Der. del lat. _aetas_, edad).
*1. *adj. Dicho de varias personas: Que tienen la misma edad.

Pero no sé si se entiende _exactamente_ la misma edad, supongo que se trata más o menos de un sinónimo de coetáneo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sincrónicos. 
No aparece en el DRAE con esa acepción, pero es más fácil añadir una acepción a una palabra existente, que a una no existente.

O mejor, isocrónico. 

Lo de 'etaria' me suena a falta de ortografía __.


----------



## kreiner

Al parecer alguien ya pensó en esto: _homogenetliaco._ 
http://compostela.blogspot.com/2007/05/homogenetliaco.html


Aunque aquí sólo se habla de compartir fecha de cumpleaños, no del año. Pero, dado que es una palabra inventada, ¿por qué no cargarla de significado? Antes de encontrar esa página yo había propuesto singenetliaco... aunque nadie me hizo caso .


----------



## torrebruno

kreiner said:


> Al parecer alguien ya pensó en esto: _homogenetliaco._
> http://compostela.blogspot.com/2007/05/homogenetliaco.html


 
Muy buena voluntad, pero ese _homo_- suena a que no puedes tener coincidencias con mujeres.


----------



## Peón

kreiner said:


> Antes de encontrar esa página yo había propuesto singenetliaco... aunque nadie me hizo caso .



Es que es larga, difícil de pronunciar, ambivalente en su acentuación y ....muy fea....


----------



## kreiner

Peón said:


> Es que es larga, difícil de pronunciar, ambivalente en su acentuación y ....muy fea....


 
Sobre la belleza de las palabras no me pronuncio, pero el vocablo no siempre refleja la estética del significado. Piensa en lo largo que es _piscolabis_ y en lo poco que te suelen dar para comer .


----------



## Peón

kreiner said:


> Sobre la belleza de las palabras no me pronuncio,  .




Es que a sus hijos uno siempre los ve hermosos...


----------



## francisgranada

kreiner said:


> Al parecer alguien ya pensó en esto: _homogenetliaco._
> http://compostela.blogspot.com/2007/05/homogenetliaco.html
> 
> 
> Aunque aquí sólo se habla de compartir fecha de cumpleaños, no del año. Pero, dado que es una palabra inventada, ¿por qué no cargarla de significado? Antes de encontrar esa página yo había propuesto singenetliaco... aunque nadie me hizo caso .


 
_homogenetliaco_ - un poco "complicado" y espontaneamente no se entiende muy bien el sentido

_singenetliaco_ - igual, además el prefijo griego _syn-_ etimológicamente corresponde a _co-/con-/com-_ y no expresa tanto la igualdad. Aún, eventualmente se podría confundir con la preposición española _sin._

(es solo mi opinión ... )


----------



## kreiner

Vale, y prometo no insistir: isogenetliaco . Al fin ya al cabo, no creo que los señores de la RAE me/nos vayan a hacer mucho caso.


----------



## Colchonero

No sé si sois conscientes pero estáis todos como cabras, queridas y queridos


----------



## Cebolleta

francisgranada said:


> Yo voto por *equietáneo* (obviamente ) porque desde el punto de vista etimológico el prefijo_ *co-*_ _(con-, com-, cum- ...)_ tiene más o menos el sentido de juntos, mientras el prefijo _*equi*-_ expresa explícitamente la igualdad. Entonces _equietáneo_ podría significar exactamente _"de misma edad"._



"Co-" no sólo implica "juntos":

coplanar: en el mismo plano; no indica nada de estar juntos ni próximos.
coetáneo: de la misma edad.
coterráneo: de la misma tierra.
correligionario: que profesa la misma religión.
coexistir: que existe a la vez; pero no necesariamente juntos ni cercanos.​
Equietáneo no me convence, porque en castellano "tener la misma edad" no es algo exacto. Además, "coetáno" se ha convertido en "contemporáneo" y a "equietáneo" me parece que le pasaría lo mismo.


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> No sé si sois conscientes pero estáis todos como cabras, queridas y queridos


 
Pero... y lo bien que nos lo pasamos .


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Pero... y lo bien que nos lo pasamos .


 
Eso también es verdad


----------



## RIU

¿Y coe*d*áneo?


----------



## roger18

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​¿Qué palabra se utiliza cuando otra persona cumple años el mismo día que tú?

Recuerdo que existe un término pero no cual es, ya que no es una palabra frecuentemente utilizada.
Al buscarla, algunos dicen que se utiliza tocayo o coetáneo pero hace referencia al mismo nombre solamente y el segundo a la misma edad.

No estoy seguro pero según recuerdo empezaba con "ge-", en el diccionario encontré geminar pero no me convence.
RAE: "geminar
Del lat. _gemināre._

1. tr. Duplicar, repetir. U. t. c. prnl."

De antemano gracias.

*Modificación del título. Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## pierre7879

Amoha said:


> ¿Alguien sabe si existe un vocablo para las personas que cumplen años el mismo día y año? Lo único que se me ocurre ahora es "coetáneo", pero es más general que lo que busco.


Por pura fantasia, podria ser gemellos astrologicos, o gemellos astrales


----------



## Erotema peripatética

Sé que la nuestra es una lengua romance; pero ¿no podríamos revisar raíces de las otras lenguas que han influido en el castellano? Siento que este problema se resolvería con una palabra castellanizada a partir de raíces germánicas o, más aun, arábigas.


----------

